# How to disassemble Fantom Drive HD enclosure?



## Black107 (Sep 30, 2005)

I got a 120gb Fantom Drive firewire harddrive about 2 years ago, and the case has started to rattle badly. I bought a new enclosure but I've run into a little snag...There are no visible screws to disassemble this thing. Is there a  way to take it apart without breaking it?

This is what it looks like:
http://img.epinions.com/images/opti...SB_2_0_HD_fdu25072s_Hard_Drive-resized200.jpg

Thanks! I hope I can rescue my HD from its noisy jail cell soon...


----------



## Black107 (Oct 3, 2005)

Bump


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 3, 2005)

are there any obvious seams?
Are there rubber feet that you could peel off? - there may be screws in non-obvious places, for example, under a sticker or other label.
there may be small plastic latches released through small holes in the bottom or back panel.
The case could be glued together.
If you are replacing the case, then breaking it open to retrieve the hard drive may be your quickest option.


----------

